# Hanging board on wall



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My boys want their boards displayed in their rooms. 
My wife found these: Hang Time 





























I will post some pics when I get ours mounted
-Slyder


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

veryyy interesting...


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i got a set of those, really well constructed, have a rubber back so wall damage is minimal, metal base and where the board hooks into is rubber and heavy plastic,


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Burton has these for a little cheaper..... $9 for a set of 3 clips, holds one board. I ordered 5 sets..... Board Wall Mounts | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Phade (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the way it makes the board hang diagonal. Your link is broken btw.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Phade said:


> I like the way it makes the board hang diagonal. Your link is broken btw.


fixed thanks


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Burton won't sell em to me because I'm from Canada lol. FACK!

Anyone know other places this can be found?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a better pic, personally I don't like these as much. Seem to have less mounting possibilities 










-Slyder


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure you back off the binding screws while the board sits idle for the summer!


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

ive been wanting to do this for a long time


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Good reminder about the binding screws.

I was going to use a plate hanger till I found these clips. Plate hanger will work too :thumbsup:










-Slyder


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Ply wood, 1``x4``x8` strip of wood, angle joints, few screws.

Skill saw, circular saw, screw driver, few doobies.

I`ll try to post pics later. I decided to make a rack to organize my shit. Pretty cheap and I have 6 boards on it. It`s not the cleanest but if you have the tools or time it could be pretty clean.


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

bakoda wall mounts

Bakoda Board Hangers - Online Snowboard Shop


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

very similar and less expensive. Nice option :thumbsup:










-Slyder


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I won a set of Hang Times on facebook. There is a lot more to them than the pictures show. They're very well constructed, nice and heavy. They are larger than you'd think, the ball-joint swivels, and it's rubberized at all contact points to prevent damage to the wall and board edges. 

Is it worth $20 a pair? :dunno:

Definitely worth $10, maybe even $15, however.


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

I used some screws with rubber dounut washers that worked pretty well also. I do like the look of some that are done well though!!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

hmmm.. i've just been using drapery holders... they work well and are hardly seen, but its just horozontal mounting. plus, last time i went to buy them, they were 16 bucks anyways... might have to try out some of those style ones... i have 5 on my wall now, but 4 still leaning...

holding my old kemper will be the real test... i'll have to find studs in the wall for that beast.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Jon T said:


> I used some screws with rubber dounut washers that worked pretty well also. I do like the look of some that are done well though!!


do this but use skateboard wheels instead of rubber washers.. gives it a little touch of awesome


----------



## itsapandemic (Mar 22, 2010)

im deff going to pick up a pair, I was thinking of just using "Mokney Hooks" to hang horizontal, but since these things are relatively cheap the possibilities are endless!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Could you hang your board vertical with these? I have a tall skinny portion of wall just screaming to have a snowboard on it...so far i havent been able to find something that looks like it will hold a board vertical very well.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

They sure do :thumbsup:










-Slyder


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres a site I found with a few other options: Wall Mount Snowboard Racks | Display | StoreYourBoard.com

Im still undecided about which mounting method I like best.....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going for the display look more than storage. I liked that the hangers were small. Tons of options out there that is for sure, nice find :thumbsup:

-Slyder


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> Make sure you back off the binding screws while the board sits idle for the summer!


Forgive my ignorance, but why?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

noimdavid said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why?


Probably so you dont have the bindings torqing down on the posts and potentially dimpling the base from pulling in the binding holes.

Either way you should remove your bindings all together


----------



## boarddude (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a wall rack from T-Rax . 
holds six boards and is sick!!
they have a bunch of stuff
T-Rax Surfboard Racks Surf Racks Kayak Racks Snowboard Racks Ski Racks Wall Mount Racks they do surf,skate and snow racks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This one looks really interesting to me: Snowboard Storage Rack | Triple | StoreYourBoard.com It's lightweight (1 lb.), plastic, and easy to install...also cheap at $26 shipped. I just wonder if there is enough space vertically between rungs, to fit snowboards with modern binding highbacks. Bindings these days don't fold down as far as the older style like they use in their pics.


----------



## boarddude (Oct 13, 2010)

The rack I have has about 8" between bars. And is solid metal. Aluminum
. Not sure if T-Rax makes any with bigger space.
Their web page says they do custom stuff.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

i hung my boards on the wall using little rubber encased hooks that screw into the wall that i bought at the hardware store for like 40 cents a piece. works perfectly.


----------



## boarddude (Oct 13, 2010)

hope this picture worked


----------



## boarddude (Oct 13, 2010)

tried to ad a picture


----------



## ShoeDog (Nov 19, 2010)

two planter hooks from Home Depot screwed into studs. $0.80


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Over the fireplace? Dayumn lol


----------



## ShoeDog (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup. Taunted me all summer...


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I just drilled holes thru my binding inserts........ Then again my board was already broken..


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

burton wall mounts [ 3 points] i have a few boards hung with them. love them


----------



## SeanYaho (Oct 23, 2011)

Snap bro I've been wanting to do this the bast few years, was just 2 lazy to go out and look for some. Great links guys. My boards now have a new spot during summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone know how big the screws are for the Burton or Hangtime mounts? I'd like to get a couple but since I only rent I don't wanna be held liable for a patch job on the wall.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

skycdo said:


> Anyone know how big the screws are for the Burton or Hangtime mounts? I'd like to get a couple but since I only rent I don't wanna be held liable for a patch job on the wall.


the burton mounts have a screw, with a plastic pinch for sheet rock walls...
however, i hung mine in sheetrock[ no stud behind the spot] and only used the screw, which is a little less than an 1/8th in in diameter. 2 screws per clip. very easy to repair the holes if you wanted to, all you'd need is a SMALLLLL jar of carpenter putty, an a razor would suffice, a little sandpaper if you do a poor job smoothing it out.


----------



## boarddude (Oct 13, 2010)

The people at T-Rax have some really cool snowboard hooks. All machined aluminum.
Surfboard Racks by T-Rax. Wall Mounted Surfboard Racks & Snowboard Racks for the house and garage. Several styles and colors . Wakeboard Storage and Skateboard Wall Racks. They work for snowboards and skateboards.


----------

